# A couple of questions..



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Now that I've succesfully "zippered" my SD-DVR40 (DTivo), I have a couple of questions about what I can and can't do.


First of all, is there no way to transfer video from my Tivo to my computer? I've read that since I've got a DTivo I can't do this. I'm not having trouble serving video and audio from my PC. That works great. I just wish I could send video TO my PC. 

Secondly, It seems that I see a lot of script errors when navigating the Tivo from my PC. For instance, If I try to change the themes, I get a script error, but when I go back to the main menu, the theme really did change. When I go in to search for programs on my PC, I seem to get a lot of script errors, and I don't neccessarily ever get it to schedule anything.

Thanks.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

1) not allowed to be discussed here unless you use a DVD recorder and the save to VCR feature or a video capture card.

2) Need to know more info - useing TWP/FTP/telnet?, What exactly are the messages??


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

Is asking if my Tivo supports Tivo Desktop a violation? It doesn't seem like it should be. I'm not asking how to hack the system, I just wondered if it's supported.

Thanks.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

Your original question was not whether or not combo/DTivo unit supported TivoToGo (for your information they do not support the TTG portion of TiVo Desktop). Your original question was


ipodfreek said:


> ... is there no way to transfer video from my Tivo to my computer?


and ttodd1's answer stands


----------



## SteelersFan (Sep 7, 2004)

There is a way to do this. Search ddb or google some pretTY cool TOOLS. See my sig.


----------



## ipodfreek (Sep 23, 2006)

puffdaddy said:


> Your original question was not whether or not combo/DTivo unit supported TivoToGo (for your information they do not support the TTG portion of TiVo Desktop). Your original question was and ttodd1's answer stands


My question still stands too. I just wanted to know if it was compatible. I wasn't asking for algorithms to break any code.


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

With TiVo Desktop, no. Other methods, yes. What those other methods are you will have to find out about elsewhere.


----------



## ttodd1 (Nov 6, 2003)

You still haven't answered the my second question..... and I read your first question twice BEFORE answering. Had you mentioned TivoDesktop you would have gotten a different answer. Ask what you want to know and don't assume that we can all "read between your lines" as to what you meant. 

Just burns my butt - you answer the question and then the OP has to give you attitude back when you can't guess what they really meant to ask.


----------

